# Weekly Tournament Results



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

For those of you who are not aware, I am posting weekly Ohio bass tournament results on my blog at www.ohiobassblog.com

If you are a tournament director who would like your results published, please contact me at [email protected].

Thanks,


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey good article on Grand lake. I told you our biggest bag will come from there. I hope we see bigger one. The only chance for that will be Indian again. I have given up on Alum it has some real issues and misguided stocking programs! Maybe some day it will be a good bass lake again.


----------

